# Some new pics from the 150g..( updated at post 14)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well here are a few pics of my bigger fish..
the Oscars are about 12" each
























the Geo Altifron is about 8-9" and the photos don't do his colours any justice.
with flash.








without flash








And my pride in joy at over 14" 








and this monster pleco also well over 14"








as requested a couple full tank shots.
















for filtration i have an Fx5 and 2x ac 110s on this tank.

thanks for looking.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

*Some pics from the 150g...*

Awesome adrian!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics Adrian!


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Lets see a full tank shot too!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgeous specimens!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Amazing fishes. 

I would also love to see a full tank shot.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll see about a full tank shot tonight.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

as requested full tank shots added.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Your Oscars look great in their new home.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Your Oscars look great in their new home.


thanks Russ,
i noticed they stopped resting on the bottom since moving into the 150g from the 110g tall.
that extra couple of feet sure makes a big differance.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Nice colour choice in the 3m sand  thanks for the full tank shot, looks great.


----------



## AepNV187 (Jun 15, 2010)

I miss My Oscars and thank you again for giving them a better home.. hope they have been good the veild one Got alot of orange


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so here are a couple of updated pics from my 150g,
with my new redfin blue eyed pleco.

























and some random shots


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shots Adrian, that pleco looks cool!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great score on the Pleco Dude!!
Jealousy sets in. LOL
Cheers!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You picked one up too, huh? Aren't they awesome?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You picked one up too, huh? Aren't they awesome?


yes i love him...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking pleco and flag tail man.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Great looking pleco and flag tail man.


thanks.
the flagtail is almost 14" now i've had him since he was 3" one of my favorite fish.


----------

